# Fairey Battle crash Devon



## CharlieP (Oct 28, 2018)

I am researching world war 2 crash sites between 1930 & 1945. A Fairey Battle crashed at the village of Monkton Devon on the 1st March 1939.
Despite my attempts with local, police and Devon records these are the only details I have.
I would be grateful if anyone can assist
Thank you
Charlie P


----------



## Kingscoy (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi Charlie,
attached an article from the Tiverton Gazette&East Devon Herald of 7 March 1939. I believe that's the a/c you are looking for.
This comes from the British Newspaper Archive. A great source for a few pounds. Cheers Sander

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CharlieP (Oct 30, 2018)

Kingscoy said:


> Hi Charlie,
> attached an article from the Tiverton Gazette&East Devon Herald of 7 March 1939. I believe that's the a/c you are looking for.
> This comes from the British Newspaper Archive. A great source for a few pounds. Cheers Sander
> View attachment 515021


Thanks Sander
This was exactly the aircraft I was looking for 
much appreciated
Charlie


----------



## Kingscoy (Oct 30, 2018)

You're welcome


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2018)

Well done sir!


----------

